# Ariens 10M4 need new tires



## marki (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi! my first post.

My 10M4 need new wheels. The tires are so bald, it dos not have any traction .
What will be the best solution: replaced the original wheels, or use modern one. 

my wheels looks like

php3NDzwFPM.jpg Photo by apeman77 | Photobucket

(not my pictures, but the same snowblower)

Thanks for any suggestion

marki


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

marki said:


> Hi! my first post.
> 
> My 10M4 need new wheels. The tires are so bald, it dos not have any traction .
> What will be the best solution: replaced the original wheels, or use modern one.
> ...


I have the same situation with my 10M-L35. 
those are solid tires on riveted split rims attached to axle tubes. the axle tubes have keyways in the i.d. and the axle shaft has keys on the inboard side. the outer wheel is cotter pinned to the axle for retention only, just to hold them on. the keyway is what takes the torque.

you have a few choices:

1. just put chains on the existing tires, see how much traction it gets them. most likely it will be pretty good even with a bald tire.

2. change the tires on existing rim- remove axle tube/split rim/tire assembly, drill/grind all the rivets off, split the rims, and change the tire. once you split the tire, you can replace it with a solid tire, or you can put pneumatic on but then must drill the rim for the air valve stem to protrude from the rim. re-assemble split rim with nuts/bolts

3. change the entire wheel/tire/axle tube assembly to a nonkeyed late model type, and drill the existing cotter pin holes in the axle shaft larger, to accept the larger wheel/axle retention pin or nut/bolt. remove the inboard key from the axle as it would no longer be used to transfer torque. you would need a replacement tire/wheel/axle tube assembly like this.
2 15x5 00 6 15x500 6 Mower Off Road Go Kart Tires Rims Can Replace 15x6 00 6 | eBay

4. buy a complete used axle tube/wheel/tire assembly from another machine, and then drill axle shaft per #3 above. keep in mind if you do this or #3 above, remove the key from the inboard side axle shaft, and the outer crossbolt or pin will now transfer torque AND hold the wheel on
Ariens Wheels with 16x650 8 Snow Hogg Tires from 924116 1028 Snow Blower | eBay

5. a more involved mod is, convert to the early 10M 3-lug wheels, tires, axle tubes. in that case you need all the associated parts from an early machine, and must drill as needed to pin them to the axle shaft, so they don't slip off. the Ariens 3 lug setup uses the keyed inboard axle shaft/tube method. the downside is, the tires are on the short/small side. converting to #3 or #4 gives you a bigger tire for more traction.





I'm going to try chains on the worn solid tires first, to see how much it improves traction. then changeover to a bigger tire later most likely.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

The above is an impressively detailed answer you can't just get anywhere. Great job GreatWhiteBuffalo.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Heh...

This is completely OT, but I find it highly amusing that thanks to Photobucket, for $50 I can order a framed print of a rusty old snowblower wheel with a bald tire. Ain't the Internet great?


----------



## marki (Mar 3, 2015)

*Thanks a lot greatwhitebuffalo, *

Excellent advice. My tires are so bald, the chains cannot grab tires tight.
I will go with your advice #3, update to the newest wheels makes for me the most sense, My Ariens has many years of hard work a front of him so will be easy to change for new wheels.
In the pic is my Ariens

Thanks: 
marki


----------

